# Plenty of Freshwater in Mindanao



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

One of the most common complaints that I hear from my Texan friends and neighbors is that there doesn't seem to be enough freshwater for fishing in the Philippines. However, when I saw the pristine stream adjacent to our aunts property, my mouth dropped. No, there isn't as many man-made lakes and reservoirs but there is plenty of freshwater that goes unfished. And, as I explained to my wife, someone just has to do something about that. So I will take one for the team and volunteer my services to fill the void of freshwater fishing in the Philippines. 
I do understand, however, that these waters are in the midst of jungle without the benefit of state funded parks and game wardens...oh darn...


Keith

Southern Philippines


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Saltwater fisherman myself, however that's mainly because I'm Australian and freshwater is akin to Bigfoot or Loch Ness Monster; we appreciate that people claim to have seen it however we're not really convinced it exists.


----------



## nice guy (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi renewedfaith2day just wondering what area this is in ? what's the nearest city Davao?


----------



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

It is in a town called Bansalan (Not Basilan). Bansalan is about 40 miles from Davao City and is located in the province of Davao del Sur. This is about as close to Cotabato that I will go. The closest city to Bansalan is "Digos." You have Davao (which is the longest and widest city that I have ever seen), and then Digos, and then Bansalan. On the outskirts of Bansalan was the most pristine piece of freshwater that I have seen. I think that a spring was nearby but I couldn't tell. If I only had my trotline...

Just a note here. I am not encouraging reckless travel to Mindanao. I have immediate family here. I just don't understand why it is that the most beautiful places on the planet are cut off from the rest of the world. The Eden Garden National Park is awesome. But I could count the visitors with one hand. And...I felt much safer in Bansalan or Davao than I ever did in Dallas or Houston. The way I get by is by staying with friends and family, not going off by myself, and staying out of other peoples' business. That has worked so far.


----------



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

Nope, you Aussies don't get any freshwater. You already have the Great Barrier Reef and awesome coasts. Just to even things out, no freshwater for you...lol...


----------



## nice guy (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info .I usually go the other way to tagum..indeed its some of the nicest area's of the phillipines.Like you say its safe there,just have to be friendly to the people there and not be a load mouth.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Billfish said:


> Saltwater fisherman myself, however that's mainly because I'm Australian and freshwater is akin to Bigfoot or Loch Ness Monster; we appreciate that people claim to have seen it however we're not really convinced it exists.


Bill, you'd better get your fishing gear together and head for the Rocky Mountains in the States for some good fresh water trout fishing!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Bill, you'd better get your fishing gear together and head for the Rocky Mountains in the States for some good fresh water trout fishing!


Looks good indeed however I have quite recently been invited to go fishing in Kyrgyzstan which is rather tempting. I don't have any fresh water gear though, everything is set up for the big fellas in the deep blue.

Incidentally has anyone tried fishing in the Polillo Strait off Quezon?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Billfish said:


> Looks good indeed however I have quite recently been invited to go fishing in Kyrgyzstan which is rather tempting. I don't have any fresh water gear though, everything is set up for the big fellas in the deep blue.
> 
> Incidentally has anyone tried fishing in the Polillo Strait off Quezon?


That might be fun to fish some of those places for sure. Your ocean rig will do okay for fresh water. Just use 6 or 8 pound test line. The ocean leader with two hooks is what I used in Utah. Just use one or two very small bell weights on the bottom below the hooks. Works good for bait fishing but naturally for fly fishing you'd have to get a new rig.


Gene


----------

